# Fuel system modification



## Clod buster (8 mo ago)

Ive got a Ford 3400 and I’d like to modify the fuel system around the carburetor, for those of you that have worked on those series of tractors it’s a pain to get to the sediment bowl, coil etc.
My question is with all the filters on that system do I really need a sediment bowl 
And if I do where would be the best place to install a inline fuel filter?
Thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I have seen those 3 cylinder gassers with several modifications to the fuel system.
-Original fuel pump replaced with an electric pump.
-Inline filters.
-Gravity flow to the carb.
-No sediment bowl.
-Lines rerouted.
-etc
They all ran - though a 4000 gasser I bought wouldn't make full power on gravity flow.
It was a rather circuitous system.
There are three, sometimes four filters in that system
First is above the fuel shut-off valve in the bottom of the tank.
Second is a screen on the top of the fuel pump on the timing cover. Behind the fan.
Third is that sediment bowl.
And last but not always, there was a scintered brass screen in the fitting where the fuel line goes into the carburator.
It was a good, safe system if you did a little maintenance to it every 40 years or so. So I always tried to leave them 'as original' if I could.


----------



## Clod buster (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply Ultradog
Glad to see I’m not the only one trying to reinvent the wheel.
I think I painted myself into a corner with this one.
When I bought this tractor it started easy but would belch black smoke when I would give it throttle and act like it wanted to die , I noticed it was flooding so it got a inexpensive new carburetor hence my previous post I could not adjust it, kept flooding so I got a Zenith.
Now the zenith doesn’t seem to flood but I still can’t keep it running. I also bought a pertronix electronic ign.with a flamethrower coil and installed it , they’ve always worked good in my other tractors. I get a fairly good spark all three cylinders each plug shorted to the engine, also got a new distributor cap ,rotor, plugs and wires. 
I tried adjusting the idle screw and slightly rotated the distributor, still won’t stay running.
A few times I thought I had it ,ran for awhile then just died. Maybe the pertronix is not working right? It doesn’t seem to have a overly robust spark. Now I have to leave the choke on for it to start runs about 20 seconds and dies.
I’m thinking I might try to reinstall the points and go from there?
This one’s got me stumped.


----------

